

Wordzen – An executive assistant for your Gmail account - t0mas88
http://www.wordzen.com

======
Nexxxeh
Is there a typo in "Gmail Proofreading/Editing Example 2"?

>Thank for asking

Should that be "Thanks for asking" or "Thank you for asking"? Or is what
Wordzen have used correct?

~~~
ajaygoel
Hi! It is incorrect -- thank you for pointing that out. I'll get that fixed on
our website later tonight. That was a sample from one of the very first emails
we edited when we launched a few months ago. We now have controls in place to
prevent minor errors like that.

~~~
Nexxxeh
It's an interesting service. I wish you all the best with it.

I fear that I wouldn't use it sufficiently to warrant paying for it. I write
more HN and Reddit posts in a week than I've sent emails in the last year.

That said, I'd be tempted to use it as a good proof-reading service for
important emails if it weren't too expensive to use ad-hoc.

However there are at least two people I would hope would sign up. Their emails
(and my sanity) could do with it!

Likewise if you did Facebook updates too, I'd be tempted to pay for some
friends on my feed to use your service.

I trust you'd have no issues with using British English for spelling, if
requested?

~~~
ajaygoel
Understood. As you know, it is free for now, but I'll likely offer an ad-hoc
system as well as a monthly subscription service when I do start charging.
When that happens, we'll prefer credit card over "cheque". That's an
interesting note about Facebook...I'll have to research that some more.

No issues on the British English mate. It would be an "honour" to serve you
and your friends. :)

------
byoung2
Just tested it out, and it works like a charm! They will have to charge
eventually, just wondering what the price point will be.

~~~
ajaygoel
Hey - glad you like the service! Yes, eventually we'll have to define a
business model. Still working on that part.

